# TheHammerCast –WHF 8th Edition Rulebook Unleashed



## Odominus (Apr 2, 2010)

With the WHF rulebook now available, we took a few hours and read the book recording what we found and offered our commentary. HordeHammer? HeroHammer? GunlineHammer? None of the above? Its up to you to decide. We offer our vision of what 8th could become. The beautiful thing about it is that new strategies, combos, and army specific tactics will reveal themselves to all of us over the course of the next few months. It will be a blast to watch unfold. A major piece of the puzzle has yet to be revealed: the army specific errata to be released in PDF form shortly before the BRB is released. This will heavily influence gameplay and as such, expectations should be kept in check until you are able to read your army’s pdf.

With expediency as our goal here, this episode does not include sound effects, music beds, intros, etc. This was down and dirty-get it out to you all as fast as possible.

_New rule in 8th: fast cav units lose the fast cav ability when joined by characters..._

If you have any question we can answer, leave a comment on the site or send us an email [email protected].


----------

